#   >     ???

## Dhelena

!   .  ,     .       -    ,     (????).  
 - 1. -   - ,  -    , -     
2.     ?            ?
   80  ,  1000  ,        .       ?     ,     ?

----------


## talova

> ?     ,     ?


,   ,   .  .

----------

,   (     :-))      ,    !    ,          ,    .

----------


## Dhelena

,  -     . ,    -  .      1-         .       .      . 
 ,, 2-   ,      ?  ,      8-10 .          .      .  .   10         .

----------


## BorisG

> ,  -     .


 -  -   .       ,        .

----------


## BorisG

> ...     (????).


  :Wow:    ,     .  :Wink:  
      ,      .  :Wink:    ,       (   ),      ,   ,   ,       .

----------


## Furia

> ,      8-10 .          .      .  .   10         .


    ,    .    ,   ?      ,     ,             .      ,       .

----------


## Plesen~

80  -    :Smilie:        ...
     -    -,   -,
  -        ""- .? ?  ,          - ,    .. :Smilie: 
 --   ,        ,    .  ... ,   ..        . :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  ..         :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

-  ,           ,  ,      ,      ,   ,             -     ,        :Smilie: )

----------


## Dhelena

,       ,    ,   .  ,  ,   . , .       -   (??)        .     -       .

----------


## Furia

,  ,    .      ,      ,   -     (,        ). /   ,      .   ,    (   ).            ?

----------


## tkver

!     . ,      -       (           )     .     + ,  .       2006 .    .     .  : " ", :     - .         ,             .  -  ,   ,   .    : ,     : .   - ,  , ,       ,   , -         .       ,     ,     (      - ).     .         .    .

----------


## Plesen~

> ,             .


      ,    ...



> -  ,   ,


             -     , ...



> ,   , -         .       ,     ,     (      - )..


    -       ..  ,      2800  ,   ,, ,  ,   ....  900   ,   75 .  ,   ,,  ,     9,  17     ,
     50   7 .,  6 .      ,    ,    10      1...    ...    ..
  ,   . .-.   ,  "   (      - )" -  .

----------


## Plesen~

-    -        ??       -   ? 
     ?
          ,       3 ,  ,      .      ...

----------


## talova

[QUOTE=tkver;51535808 (      - ).     .         .    .[/QUOTE]

    ?    - .  ,             .

----------


## VLDMR

> ..


         :
 -         .       .   ,  ...  ,   , ,  ,  ,  ,    ....     .               .    .  ,      .   -      10   ,     1000     167    (  ,  10     -   ).
 ,     ,  ,  ,   -      ,    . ,      .             /.   5.

----------


## Plesen~

> -      10   ,     1000     167    (  ,  10     -   ).
> ,      .             /.


    ...  :Smilie: )  
1.   90  (  , ,    ?)  ,   -     ..
2.   ,         ..)
  ,    ,       3? :Smilie: )

----------


## Plesen~

,  ,   ,  ....          ,    - .   -    -,    -   -  ..   ,   ..  :Smilie: 
      -       -     30 .     :Smilie:     .       .  ,    -      :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: )
    "  "-     ,        Excel-              :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

?   -..   ...
   -   10 -      , ""  ,   "",             , 3      :Smilie:      ,    --  70 ,   ,,     "" ,  ""  ,  ... 3 ,  , ...
 ,  - ,-      .. :Smilie:

----------


## VLDMR

- *Plesen~*  :7:   :yes:

----------


## 777

Plesen~... ,            ""    . ,         ,  :Embarrassment:     ...,                150    800   ,  :Frown:  ,       .    ,    -           -    .
      ,  Plesen~    . :yes:

----------

,   Plesen~  , -    ,    ( :-) )   ?      :-)).    ,    ,     1,   3-4 :-)

----------


## BorisG

> ,   Plesen~  , -    ,


  ,     ,       .  :Wink: 



> ( :-)


  :Wow:     , ...  .    **  :Stick Out Tongue:  



> 1,   3-4 :


  .   1.  :Stick Out Tongue:  
*Plesen~*  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Plesen~

> *Plesen~*


 :Smilie: )             :Smilie: )     :Smilie: )  ,   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

:-)   ...?      : 1.  ,     + -, 2.,  3. !

----------


## Plesen~

> ,    ,     1,   3-4 :-)


,...     1       ,     ,     -      (  ,    )    + -    9 ..
    900 .  2,5 .   :Smilie: 

  ,  /  3-4 ,    -  ,  ...3-4 ,  -  ,  ,  ,   3-4 ,     5    :Smilie: 
 -    10  -     - ,    ....  ""    2...     "" -       2   :Smilie:       ,  ...   -- ,,   (--), ,   , -,  ,   ,  ..       - -    () - ,,          .      ,   (  )   8   ""

----------


## Plesen~

> :-)   ...?      : 1.  ,     + -, 2.,  3. !


  ?     ,    -   3 .     ,   ,   ,  -       ..  .
           .
 ?    ?    ,     -,     .  :Smilie: )

----------


## BorisG

:Wow:  , **,     , ,  , ,   .
**    ,           .
   .  :Wink: 
ps:    *Plesen~*     .         :Wink:

----------


## Plesen~

> ,   Plesen~  ,


-   ? :Smilie:   :Smilie:  -,  ,   ,   :Smilie:   :Smilie: )      :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

,  ,  1         :Smilie: )     ,    ...

----------


## 777

1   (  ), ,   ,    Plesen~

----------


## Plesen~

,   ,     ,   ,      ""  :Smilie: ) 
   1      :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

-... ))     :Smilie:    ..) 
    IB 1,    R3   :Smilie: 
, ,  -   -    

     ,     -   ,   :Smilie: )

----------


## BorisG

> , ...


  :Wink:

----------


## Plesen~

:Smilie: )    1  :Smilie: )      -     , ,,   1 ()         -  ,     :Smilie: )

----------


## Plesen~

,   ,      ? :Smilie:  

     -       "  "  :Smilie: )

----------

,   3-4 !      ,   !

----------


## 777

> 


 ,   :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

> 


  :Smilie: )
  ,   :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

> ,   3-4 !      ,   !


  :Smilie: )     ,    ,    10,     ,      :Smilie: 
    3  -1, -,.
   .

----------


## Plesen~

(-)  2 -3    , , ,       -  , -    ,

----------

,      !!!   !!!! 
(  1 :-))

----------


## Plesen~

, -  ,           :Smilie:  , ,     :Smilie: )     :Smilie:

----------


## 27

5   .   .      16000 .  ,   15 .   12   ,  ,  .    :Frown:

----------


## Dhelena

.  ,  ,      . ,    ,   d_helena@mail.ru.         ,  ( ).  :Smilie:     !

----------

,           ,     .    ,   .

----------


## Plesen~

> !


       , ...   .-

----------

,     ,   ?,   ?,  "",    ,    ,   . .,   ?     ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...   ?,


  ,    .

----------


## annamen

!      ? ,    . ?  :Smilie:

----------

,       .    .            ,     1, ,       .

----------


## margo46

?  :Big Grin:

----------

